# cross breeding



## Steve99 (Apr 13, 2011)

Can red sakura be kept in same tank as crs or cbs without cross breeding


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Yes they are fine together.

cherries and crystals don't mix


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

The shrimp can be kept together and will not interbreed as they are different species.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

You'll probably want to adjust your water parameters toward CRS than sakura. CRS are more picky. 

Not sure if it's just mine, I have a tank with CRS and Orange (basically, different colour of Cherry just like Sakura), although Oranges are much bigger than the CRS, my CRS always pick up fights with Sakuras and chase them around for fun.


----------

